# skin infection?



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie has what seems to be an erosion on his nose. it's dry and rough to the touch. he's going to the vet on Sat. in the meantime, i've put on some flaxseed oil on it. he lets me touch it easily, so apparently it's not sensitive. any ideas what that could be?

you can see it here: 




P.S. my mother is a dermatologist, so we are pretty certain it's an erosion as opposed to extra skin tissue like crust or tumor *shudder*


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

does he have any type of bumps or skin discoloration on his paws or tail? mine has the same spots on his nose as yours... and mine has hpv. hedgehog papilloma virus. it produces moles and warts.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

really hard to see anything on his nose in that video, do you have a photo of it close up?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

djkams32 said:


> does he have any type of bumps or skin discoloration on his paws or tail? mine has the same spots on his nose as yours... and mine has hpv. hedgehog papilloma virus. it produces moles and warts.


i don't see any other abnormalities. do the spots feel rough and dry?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> really hard to see anything on his nose in that video, do you have a photo of it close up?


that's all i have. he wouldn't sit still. :roll:


----------

